#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  مقاله در مورد WiMax وایمکس - اينترنت بي سيم WiMAX - وای مکس

## sam_electronic

گسترش برنامه های کاربردی که پهنای باند زیادی نیاز دارد و لزوم دسترسی از راه دور کاربران و مشترکین به این برنامه ها، تقاضای روزافزونی را برای ارائه خدمات ارتباطی با پهنای باند بالا و شبکه های متناسب آن ایجاد نموده است. 
تامین کنندگان فعلي ارتباطات برای دسترسی مشترکین به سرویسهای باند پهن به کمک خطوط تلفن (PSTN) با مشکلات زیادی روبرو هستند. آنان از زیرساخت سیمهای مسی استفاده می کنند که برای ارتقاء آن در هر محله نیاز به هزینه های اضافی قابل توجهی است که این امر عملاً مانع دسترسی آنها با باند پهن می شود. 
سیستم های بی سیم سرویس دهندگان را قادر ساخته است تا این گونه سرویسها را در هر نقطه از منطقه تحت پوشش خود ارائه نمایند. 

مزایای اينترنت بی سیم
1-پشتیبانی از کلیه پروتکلها و خصوصیات چندرسانه ای 
2-مدیریت فراگیر از درونی ترین نقطه شبکه تا نقاط انتهایی آن 
3-قابلیت کنترل و تنظیم کیفیت خط ارتباطی 
4-پشتیبانی های مختلف همچون: نگهداری و گزارشهای مالی و آماری برای مشترکین 
5-ارائه پهنای باند به میزان درخواستی کاربران 
6-خدمات حسابداری برای سرویسهای اشتراکی 
7-یکپارچگی خدمات صوت و تصویر، داده و اینترنت 
8 -نیاز نداشتن دید مستقیم به آنتنNON-LINE OF SIGHT
سیستمهای NLOS که به معنی بی نیاز از دید مستقیم به آنتن میباشد سیستم بی سیم این گروه بوده و بر اساس شبکه های مبتنی بر IP می باشند که انواع برنامه های کاربردی پهن باند که دارای قابلیت انتقال صوت و تصویر نظیر IP telephony و video streaming را پشتیبانی می نمایند. این سیستمها از مودولاسیونهای تطبیقی 4 QAM، 16 QAM و 64 QAM استفاده می کنند و تجهیزات برون اتاقی را نیز شامل می شود. محدوده های تحت پوشش هر یک از ایستگاهها به عوارض و توپولوژی زمین بستگی خواهد داشت. 
تجهیزات برون اتاقی سیستمهای NLOS و به سادگی می توان آنها را بالای برجها، روی پشت بامها یا داخل رکها نصب نمود. اتصال بین این تجهیزات تا مراکز اصلی از نوع Ethernet 10/100 Base T می باشد. مدیریت جامعی روی این تجهیزات و ایستگاههای زمینی به کمک پورتهای سریال، telnet و اتصالهای مبتنی بر وب یا سیستم اختصاصی کنترل و مدیریت مبتنی بر SNMP نظارت دارد. 
راهکاری است منطبق بر استانداردهای Wireless ATM که می تواند بعنوان جایگزین خطوط پرسرعت مبتنی بر کابل در برقراری ارتباطات پرسرعت استفاده شود. این راهکار ارتباطی به شما اجازه می دهد تا با انعطاف پذیری بسیار زیاد حتی بدون نیاز به داشتن دید مستقیم، گره های شبکه را در کمترین زمان ممکن بصورت بیسیم به یکدیگر متصل نمایید. 

کارایی زیاد، هزینه های اجرایی پایین و دیگر خصوصیات ممتاز این تکنولوژی باعث شده است تا استفاده از آن محدود به سازمانهای و شرکت های بزرگ نباشد، بطوریکه امروزه از این تکنولوژی با توجه به نداشتن حساسیت به شرایط جغرافیایی، برای ارائه خدمات ارتباطی در شهر و روستا به کاربران خانگی نیز استفاده میشود. این تکنولوژی پس از سالها تجربه انتقال اطلاعات بصورت بیسیم برای رسیدن به اهدافی کاملآ مشخص طراحی و ساخته شده است که در زیر به بررسی ویژگیهای آن می پردازیم. 


مطابق با نیازهای شما
صنعت یا تجارت سازمان شما هر چه باشد می تواند مشکلات ارتباطی شما با اینترنت و یا دیگر دفاتر و شعب در سطح تهران را رفع نماید، چرا که : 

در مقابل خدماتی که برای شما فراهم می کند، یک راهکار کاملاً اقتصادی است. 
در دسترس بودن و کیفیت سرویس مورد نظر شما را در 99.99% اوقات تضمین می کند. 
برای شما این امکان را فراهم مي كند تا بتوانید بتدریج پهنای باند ارتباطی خود را افزایش دهید و با توجیه کامل اقتصادی از مزایای دسترسی پرسرعت به اینترنت یا شبکه شهری خود بهره مند شوند.
کارشناسان فنی ما به محض در خواست شما، نسبت به بررسی و تحلیل لینک ارتباطی مورد نظر شما اقدام می کنند.
پس از توافق و مشخص شدن نوع سرویس در عرض چند ساعت سرویس شما را راه ندازی خواهد شد

----------

*behnamtv*,*BESTSYSTEM*,*iradg*,*mohamad24*,*nekooee*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

